# AT driver shift control feature



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*From another posting.....*








*Under 40 mph......yes, but....* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *Macman*  
_If I drive in manual shift mode ,will I make better mpg?_

I use the manual mode frequently (1.4 A/T) if I find myself driving <40 mph. I manually take off from a stop in* 2nd gear*. (Yes, *while stopped*, manually shift up to* 2nd* gear, the DIC will show *2nd *gear.) Now, the car will always take off in *2nd gear* as long as you stay in the manual mode. This really helps in getting control of the _zippy rpm's_ on initial take off. Next, don't be in a hurry.....easy on the gas....the car will accelerate from a stop in 2nd gear quite well. Now, the goal is to control the zippy rpm's so you need to upshift *ASAP...*3rd gear as soon as you're off and rolling...4th around 20 or so (if you shift too early...no problem, the computer "Denies the shift" until you're rolling abit faster), 5th around 25 mph and 6th at 35 mph. You'll get use to the shift points pretty quick.

Why does this work?....because if you are driving *<40* mph in the* Auto* *mode*...you'll be in *5th* gear until *over 40*!! Remember, you can't be in a big hurry doing this as you'll be lugging the engine and negating the purpose of better mpg.

I recommend once you are back to 40> mph, shift back over to the *AUTO* mode. The reason for going back to the *auto* mode is so you downshift when you need power and you *don't forget* you're in the manual mode miles later down the road. I have, _more _than once, found myself driving in 2nd gear doing 4000 rpm's....oops!! These Cuzes's are just too darn quiet!! We are _*very satisfied*_ with our LTZ RS, now with 12,706...no problems. With a little practice using the manual mode will become second nature and it does have a positive influence on the overall mpg, when done correctly.

PS. Our "Lifetime" mpg is currently 31 mpg. Lately averaging around 35 mpg. Love it! 
__________________
*jaygeo1 - Keep Cruze'in*


----------



## newguyhere (Apr 28, 2011)

jaygeo1 said:


> *Under 40 mph......yes, but....*
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Macman*
> _If I drive in manual shift mode ,will I make better mpg?_
> ...


 
Thanks for the info. I would like to read more from the thread that was in but I cannot find it using the search function. Can you post a link to the topic?

Does anyone else have any thoughts to add?


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

you can also start out in third.


----------



## IcedECO (Jan 17, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> you can also start out in third.


Not in an auto you can't. You can't shift into third until at least 10 mph. I think 4th is 17 or 18, 5th is about 22 and 6th is 30. These are all the earliest the car will let you shift into them - not saying you should.


I myself often skip first unless I'm on an incline or need a quicker start (not often). Actually often times in heavy traffic I will shift pretty early since people take time to get going from a stop in heavy traffic.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

IcedECO said:


> Not in an auto you can't. You can't shift into third until at least 10 mph. I think 4th is 17 or 18, 5th is about 22 and 6th is 30. These are all the earliest the car will let you shift into them - not saying you should.
> 
> 
> I myself often skip first unless I'm on an incline or need a quicker start (not often). Actually often times in heavy traffic I will shift pretty early since people take time to get going from a stop in heavy traffic.



If I am at a complete stop and shift twice it says I am in third. Tried to go to fourth but said shift denied. - just saying


----------



## SingBam (Jan 11, 2011)

I do the same as jaygeo1. It is also a bit smoother start from a stand still. Then I'll shift back to auto once on the go. I don't do it all the time, just once in a while and mainly in traffic.


----------



## hoyaj (May 20, 2011)

That's a good post Jaygeo1. I've found that all shifts can be accomplished at about 2K RPM. That seems a bit easier than watching for certain speeds. The average MPG improves dramatically, whereas shifts at 3K or higher are costly.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

I started following that for the shifting around town, and works a treat. helps a lot.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> If I am at a complete stop and shift twice it says I am in third. Tried to go to fourth but said shift denied. - just saying


Mine will only go to first & second at a complete stop.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I can go third at a complete stop


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> I can go third at a complete stop


 Could you go to 3rd before Trifecta?


----------



## IcedECO (Jan 17, 2011)

Weird. I can't shift to third until 10 mph.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

newguyhere said:


> Thanks for the info. I would like to read more from the thread that was in but I cannot find it using the search function. Can you post a link to the topic?
> 
> Does anyone else have any thoughts to add?


The Tread you wanted to check out is*:"**Chevy Cruze MPG : Real Life experiences* "


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah i got some videos on my facebook page if you have a facebook. My name is Matthew Busch-Lobberecht. I got a 2012 cruze LT. My profile pic should be of me standing by my cruze. Its a blue topaz metallic color. My cover photo is of chevrolet. Feel free to check those out and i hope those help you. By the way, what i say when to shift is the right time and right way to do it bec if you do it too late you hurt ur mpg and could possibly hurt the engine and tranny =]. Any q's dont hesitate to ask. Thanks


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice to meet you, seems pretty random to post on this 1.5year old thread with nothing relevant to the conversation. 

I'll add something: The 2012 can still take off in 2nd gear for improved snow traction.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Nice to meet you, seems pretty random to post on this 1.5year old thread with nothing relevant to the conversation.
> 
> I'll add something: The 2012 can still take off in 2nd gear for improved snow traction.


Its because he just joined this forum yesterday.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yeah i got some videos on my facebook page if you have a facebook. My name is Matthew Busch-Lobberecht. I got a 2012 cruze LT. My profile pic should be of me standing by my cruze. Its a blue topaz metallic color. My cover photo is of chevrolet. Feel free to check those out and i hope those help you. By the way, what i say when to shift is the right time and right way to do it bec if you do it too late you hurt ur mpg and could possibly hurt the engine and tranny =]. Any q's dont hesitate to ask. Thanks


Hey Matthew this is Chris from facebook, the person who told you to join. What do you think of the forum so far?


----------



## davidomackay (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi guys,

Is there a way to invert the Driver Shift Control (DSC), I mean shifting down should increase the gears, and shifting up should decrease the gears and not the other way around. 

I'm tempted to do the re-wiring myself.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

davidomackay said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there a way to invert the Driver Shift Control (DSC), I mean shifting down should increase the gears, and shifting up should decrease the gears and not the other way around.
> 
> I'm tempted to do the re-wiring myself.


I've heard that a few times though I see that logic as backwards. You press up(forward) to up shift, and pull down(backward) to downshift. Seems very straight forward and correct to me.


----------

